# Question about Ferrus Manus.



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

You know the Primarch of the Iron Hands?
What weapon did he use, aside from the hands themselves?
Because this looks weird:









(Picture of his duel with Fulgrim)
I mean, look at that weapon! It looks like a frikin' wrench! A WRENCH!!

There are two explanations:
1) I'm seeing things
2) There's something weird about that.

If it is a wrench, however... he could well be the primarch of the Angry Marines... which would be disturbing.

Any canon info on this?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

A glorious Primarch armed with a lousy wrench??!?! HAH! Now you see WHY the Horus Heresy broke out. Maybe the Emperor told Lorgar that his lads should fight with pen in CC and shoot murderous ink at the enemy, then Lorgar said "Hell no, I'd rather worship the Chaos Gods!"

But seriously, heres a link: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Ferrus_Manus
Theres a pic of a Ferrus Manus with some worthy weaponry on the bottom of the page. I hope that helps.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, Khorotis!
I see has many more armaments.
But still... a frikin' wrench...


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Tau22 said:


> Thanks, Khorotis!
> I see has many more armaments.
> But still... a frikin' wrench...


I thought he was supposed to carry a big hammer? Which Fulgrim made, and fulgrim carried the sword ferrus made?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

dtq said:


> I thought he was supposed to carry a big hammer? Which Fulgrim made, and fulgrim carried the sword ferrus made?


Thats what it says in the novel Fulgrim alright.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ferrus and Fulgrim had a contest when they first met about who could construct the best weapon. They were both so impressed by the weapon the other one made that they exchanged the weapons as a token of brotherhood. Ferrus made a blade (fireblade) for Fulgrim and Fulgrim made the hammer (forgeblade) for Ferrus.

When the heresy broke out and Fulgrim told Ferrus his plans about betraying the Emperor and they fought, Fulgrim's blade was shattered by Ferrus but he took the hammer and knocked out Ferrus with it.

In their final duel. Ferrus reforged fireblade and fought Fulgrim who used the hammer. Fulgrim ultimately had to rely on the Lauren blade to defeat Ferrus.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually i'm pretty sure its the chapter master of the angry marines, and the guy with the sword in a Pretty Marine. the anngry marine even has power feet (seriously, look!)

this would make no sense to alot of people, so search angry marines in google and you should find it. i don't have the link but Tau22 probly will


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, Pretty Marines are loyalist Emperor's Children, probably. Which would explain the total weirdness abot them.

Oh! You are frikin' right!
Power feet... a frikin' wrench of a hammer... it's gotta be the truth.
The Angry Marines are an Iron Hands successor chapter! No doubt about it!
Though... what the heck happened to their geneseed for them to end like that?

Oh, you want links? Kekekekek. (Avoid... if swearing makes your head explode)
The chapter itself, along with many stories of their greatness:
http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Angry_Marines

One of their notable characters, commissar Fuklaw:
http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Commissar_Fuklaw

And some badass pictures:
ANGRY

MORE ANGRY

POWAH FEET

TITAN

OH YEAH, MINI!

IMPROVISED WEAPONS

DA COMMANDAZ

THE ANGRY METER

DREADNOUGHT

FIGHTING COMMISSAR KHARN

My fav homebrew chapter, by far.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
LOL I didn't laugh this much since I started reading stuff on Encyclopedia Dramatica. I'll save the link to this place, its awesome... :laugh:

By the way, aren't these guys the kids of the Imperial Fists? They have almost the same colour pattern, and they like punching things too. But power feet, looool...


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

That is a possibility... but who really knows?
Not even they know who their primarch is... nor whose successors they are.

And I like the fight against Commissar Kharn the most.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Maybe they mixed the genes of Angron and Dorn. Extreme hate + power fists = Angry Marines 
Looks okay to me.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Seems okay to me, too!
I love these guys... hmmm... maybe that's why I included them in my fic...


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

no!!! that picture it is proof that Ferrus Manus was the first angry marine ever!!! Iron Hands was the name, so they wore heaps of iron hands (powerfists). then they took it further and named themselves Iron Foot, Iron Feet, Iron Penis and then Angry Marines! They have power every thing!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I think they're the only loyalists descended from Angron. Think about it, Angron was beyond crazy and Angron and the Angry Marines.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd call -that- in particular artistic license. In Fulgrim I believe Ferrus forgoes his usual weapon to wield the hammer he gave Fulgrim that Fulgrim gave back when they broke up from their little love connection.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

ROFLPISS!!!

i am so spreading the wealth to the gen forums. i'll point them in this direction though for the rest.

i think the dreadnought one if my fav.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Their gene-seed was from Ferrus Manus and they called themselves the angry marines cause they were pissed they're primarch had such a gay name! That how it happened, it wasn't angron cause the angry marines hate World Eaters cause they try to be angryer than the angry marines


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Maybe Angron had a secret nickname among the Primarchs, "Angrie", which he hated obviously, and it was probably Dorn's idea to name one of his successor chapters "Angry Marines" to piss off Angron even more.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

And as a result, they were extra ANGRY.
Man, I didn't expect this topic to be as popular, lol.


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Maybe Angron had a secret nickname among the Primarchs, "Angrie", which he hated obviously, and it was probably Dorn's idea to name one of his successor chapters "Angry Marines" to piss off Angron even more.


seriously, like he needs pissing off any more, even being pissed off pisses him off. :clapping:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Angels Of Flame said:


> seriously, like he needs pissing off any more, even being pissed off pisses him off. :clapping:


:laugh: You've got a point there.


----------



## ironface (May 23, 2009)

I refuse to except that as Ferrus Manus cause as you said a freakin wrench WTF is right it was most likely drawn by an artist who had an idea who the primarchs were and drew them according to his idea 

:laugh: that titan shoot land raiders and angry marines at people that and powah feet are my favorite


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The funniest shit Ive seen in 40K EVER!!! That was Fuklaw insane. I love the story of the Pretty Marines Chapter Master being crushed and the Angry Marines have a picture of the event with the words "Owned". LOL that was great.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like a wrench. maybe its got a hammer on the other side of it?...


----------

